# Pacific Ale Question



## milob40 (14/10/11)

i'm gonna have a crack at a pacific ale (stone and wood)
what ibu should i be aiming for, around 25 maybe?
30, 15, and 5 min editions of galaxy
will use perle ale malt with some wheat


----------



## MarkBastard (14/10/11)

I reckon the real one is probably low 20's. I'd be aiming for 30 personally but that's just how I roll


----------



## milob40 (14/10/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I reckon the real one is probably low 20's. I'd be aiming for 30 personally but that's just how I roll


thanks bloke, do you think the edition timing is ok? it will be a chill brew.


----------



## MarkBastard (14/10/11)

Yeah I don't see anything wrong with that. Dry hop in the fermenter as well though.


----------



## ashley_leask (14/10/11)

milob40 said:


> i'm gonna have a crack at a pacific ale (stone and wood)
> what ibu should i be aiming for, around 25 maybe?
> 30, 15, and 5 min editions of galaxy
> will use perle ale malt with some wheat



I'm not sure about the 30m addition, unless it's tiny you'll get a lot of IBUs out of it, relative to a target of 25 or so, and if it _is _small, it probably won't contribute a lot of flavour. I'd do 15,10,5 and dry hop if it was me, but I've never tried to make this before myself.


----------



## loikar (14/10/11)

You're looking at IBU's of about 20 -22.
This beer is all bout flavor and aroma.

give it a decent flame out and dry hop the shit out of it.


----------



## argon (14/10/11)

I'd keep the 30 (even just put a gram or 2 in at the start of the boil) to encourage some break material to form in the boil. Low to mid 20s would be ok... but i'm like M^B i'd go 30... probably as my palate is used to 50+ most of the time


----------



## MarkBastard (14/10/11)

Dunno if this is the best way to explain it, but I find if a beer has heaps of late hops and is only 20IBU it tastes sort of watery, unless it's highly carbed.

I'd rather normal ale carbonation and higher IBU.

Again just my opinion.


----------



## milob40 (15/10/11)

i compromised,,, 25 min 10 min 5 min and hop tea into fv. (only just had enough galaxy so this is the reason i tweeked it.


----------

